# Call To Judgement



## Coloursfall (Mar 10, 2009)

OOC thread

_There is a war going on, but no human knows of it. It is the war between the Dark and the Light. Humans know these places as ‘Hell’ and ‘Heaven’, but these are not the names the creators gave them.

The war is tilted toward the Dark; they are much stronger in number. The angel’s army is desperate, and they have decided that there is only one way out. They must create more angels, ones with stronger powers than most others. And children and teenagers have the most inner power. So The Ruler caused a busload of teenagers and preteens to crash, killing them all instantly. Then they all found themselves before a massive gateway.

An angel soon emerged and motioned to them to follow him to a great hallway. This is where they will learn what they are to do to assist the Army of Light._

---

Edward's sweeping wings fluttered behind him as he stood in the centre of the great hall, staring pointedly at the group before him.  He had a slight frown on his face, and he looked as if he was thinking very hard.  After a few moments he turned his back on them.

"I didn't have a chance to say this before; Welcome to Heaven.  You were all called here for a specific reason.  I will tell you what this is now, if you'd care to sit?" He said, not turning around.  He waved his hand and a number of chairs appeared.  They were spindly looking, and appeared to be made of silver, but if one sat upon one, they would discover they were quite strong.

"Go ahead." He said.

The hall around them was massive, with hulking marble pillars holding up a pure white roof.  There were paintings of celestial bodies patterning the ceiling, and trees and birds on the walls.  The floor was covered in a painting of the earth.  There were no windows. At the head of the roof was what appeared to be a dais of some kind; upon it was resting a large sword, almost as long as a man is tall.  Edward placed his hand on the hilt of the blade in a loving manner, his large hand stroking the smooth metal.  It seemed to hum under his touch.

((Just so we're all on the same page; you don't have your wings or swords yet. You'll get those soon.))


----------



## Dragon (Mar 10, 2009)

Vai looked up at the tall man in front of them all. With.. wings. Well, the entire place was white, clean, bright, blah blah. Her dark clothes stood out sorely. 

_Where is this? What.. happened?_ Vai looked around again. There was the bus.. and now she was here. Right. Well, she'd hang around, there didn't seem to be anywhere else to go. Vai hoped she wouldn't have to change her clothes.


----------



## Thorne (Mar 10, 2009)

((I'm sorry I was rude FMC, I had a bad day, and happened to have my pride hurt. :| ))

Alec was pretty confused about what just happened, he was in a bus, and then he was in this area, which he had never seen anything like before. And then there was an angel, or at least he thought he was an angel. His head was filled with questions. "_What happened? Is this heaven? Did I die?_" was the most recurring questions. Then the angel told him, and everyone else, to sit on the chairs that appeared out of nowhere. He supposed he didn't have much of a choice, so he sat down the the silver chair, and put up his feet on it as well, resting his head on his knees.


----------



## Elfin (Mar 10, 2009)

Noel gasped and looked frantically around. An angel?! She and other people from the bus..
_The bus! We're were on a bus! Oh my God, we're dead! We're DEAD!_
She obeyed in a daze, sitting down on a random chair, shivering. So. Heaven was real. That was.. cool. She though of something suddenly and lblurted out,
"Waitwaitwait, I didn't even believe in Heaven! How the he- how the crap am I even here?!"


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Mar 10, 2009)

Mark looked around, blue eyes wide, taking in the room around him. When the wing guy mentioned the word 'Heaven', Mark started to freak out. Muttering a little bit under his breath, Mark fell into one of the chairs, holding his head up with one hand. All he could remember was a screech, a sound like a soda can being crushed only much louder, and the taste of blood. Next thing he knew, Mark was in front of a giant gate, being talked to, along with some other kids from the bus, by a guy with wings.

Was he _dead?_


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Mar 10, 2009)

Padraig tentatively took a seat. He checked himself. No bleeding, no metal impaled through him, no missing fingers. He felt alive, kind of. And now, a man with wings was talking to him, and some of the others that were on that bus.

Padraig, despite having died, or something like that, did not miss a beat when the, angel he supposed, mentioned heaven, "Whew, I wasn't that much of an asshole."


----------



## Mad MOAI (Mar 11, 2009)

Sari looked confused. Last thing he knew, he was on a bus that had smashed into his stomach and turned into a cloud. How did that work, anyway? And now an angel guy was trying to talk him into something. No matter; he sat down on the silver chair, mostly hearing what the guy said, but not responding.


----------



## Dragon (Mar 11, 2009)

Vai looked around, at the other teenagers or older. They were there on the bus, she could recognize some of their faces... unless her memory was screwed with somehow. No matter. She sat down in the weak looking chair, finding it oddly stable. Or she was lighter or something, this _was_ Heaven. Apparently. Vai turned to the others, noting they all had one thing in common, they were all freaking at various levels. Hah.


----------



## allitersonance (Mar 11, 2009)

"Wooow."

Egon didn't know how he got here, in a random hall with a bunch of people he vaguely recognised as being from his bus (except most were older than him), but there was a guy with _wings _and a _sword _standing right in front of him. And talking to them. Welcoming them into Heaven, the place of angel warriors! And everything was painted and it was really pretty and _cool_.

It was less cool that the man was wearing a skirt but maybe that was just an angel thing.

He only vaguely remembered the giant gate and being led here, and perhaps the very moment when the bus went out of control, but he'd been confused then - it was like he'd just woken up now, no longer just following the crowd but actually being there and able to see everything for himself.

Eagerly, Egon went to sit on the chair closest to the angel, swinging his legs. Then he blurted out the question on everyone's mind, as soon as it came to him: "Are we dead, mister?"


----------



## Coloursfall (Mar 11, 2009)

Edward glanced over his shoulder at the group, his eyes locking on Egon specifically.  He looked vaguely annoyed and sad at the same time.

"Yes.  You are all dead.  The Creator chose you to help us in our war." He said blankly, folding his wings behind him and turning around.

"It is my job to train you to be warriors."


----------



## Mad MOAI (Mar 11, 2009)

Warriors? Hm. This would be interesting. So this guy from his dream after he had fallen asleep on the bus has wings and a sword-pet. And he claims that Sari's dead. Well, in truth he knew it wasn't dreaming, he just liked to let half his mind jump to the wrong conclusion while the other half focused on the business at hand. If this _was_ a dream, it was a very interesting and realistic one. Thus it was real, and the bus had in fact crashed, and Sari had been in fact killed during one of his space-out times. And since it was real, he would be an angel warrior.

Good grief.


----------



## Sylph (Mar 11, 2009)

"so we were killed for that reason, is that it? Have our lives ripped away and forced to be part of some war"

He slides into a chair, his golden eyes glaring at the man before him. He crosses his arms and flicks his brown bangs from his face. He was obviously pissed at the situation at hand.

He glances at the others in the room.

_They seem to be taking this well...for finding out they are dead._

His gaze then returns to the man before him.

"We had lives. Families. Friends! And you think you can just crash our bus to fight in _*your*_ damned war! This is complete bull"

He then leans back in his chair and grits his teeth.

"Give me one good reason why we should help you after you killed us for your selfish, pitiful war. One. Good. Reason."


----------



## allitersonance (Mar 11, 2009)

"What!" Egon jumped out of his chair. "You killed us! I thought you meant that you just knew we were gonna die and had something against helping us so you just chose us to help you! You'd better... you'd better have told Mom and Dad."

He crossed his arms and nodded. "An' if I have to fight I need a sword."


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Mar 11, 2009)

"So, the bus crash wasn't an accident at all?", Padraig asked of the angel, "Well I'm going to have to agree with the men over there.", he said.

"What you're doin' ain't right, there better be a damn good reason why us commonfolk have to get murdered and then dragged into this sort of war.", Padraig went on, "Like 72 virgins or something."


----------



## Arcanine (Mar 11, 2009)

"Warriors... Well, this was too white to be the hospital anyway, but warrior training is too much." Augen sat in one chair, accepting the reality that he had died and was in Heaven. _At least I'm not in Hell..._ he thought, smilling.


----------



## Gakidou (Mar 11, 2009)

Chel, who had been looking around in a daze had snapped back to "reality" at the archangel's words.
"Wait wait wait! I'm DEAD? Are you freakin' _serious_?! I have a _family_! I have _friends_; and I've been killed just to fight in a freaking war?!" The brown-haired teen yelled at Edward before sinking down into a chair, her eyes smoldering.


----------



## Elfin (Mar 11, 2009)

Noel hugged her stomach and started panicking again.
"I want my family! Can't we go back, when this is over, whatever's going on?! I'll fight and do anything you want.."
Her eyes were burning, and she had to force herself not to break down and cry. She wanted her mom and dad and her brother.. she'd just been murdered by a freakin' angel to fight in a war! She was dead! Dead!! If she was dead, why was she still crying? Wasn't it supposed to be better in Heaven? It wasn't supposed to be like this.. was it?
_Or.. maybe this really is hell.. mommy.._


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Mar 11, 2009)

This was outrageous. Mark had a _home, _and a _family, _and _friends, _and yet this weirdo 'angel' decided that he had to die. 

Amazing.

Looking at his shoes and tapping his fingers on his arm, Mark said, "So, _this _is Heaven, huh? Lot more solid than I thought it'd be!" he said with a half-hearted chuckle, tapping on the chair he was sitting in, trying to break the of anger and resentment hanging in the air.


----------



## Dragon (Mar 11, 2009)

Vai stayed in the chair, slightly dazed. It was so.. sudden, you couldn't really tell someone they were dead.. And she would never really see her friends again, until they died. And they wouldn't remember her then. Great. Her parents... would forget her, but wouldn't recognize her.

"Well.. would there be a way to communicate with the people we.. left?" Vai winced. If she thought she was... she'd really freak out. In front of these people. A few of them already did, so...


----------



## Coloursfall (Mar 13, 2009)

Edward sighed softly and looked at the ceiling. 

"I'm afraid that there is no way to contact your families as of now.  We prefer to save visions - which is mainly how we communicate with humans - for times when the earth is in peril, not for phone calls."  he said, frowning.  "And... The Creator as stated that if we win, she will restore new lives to all of you."

He eyed Ryan carefully, frowning more.

"And as for you - if you don't fight with us, then the demons will take over Heaven.  You don't want that, do you?  And we'll get to teaching you about your weapons as soon as you all calm down a bit."  He sighed.


----------



## Dragon (Mar 13, 2009)

"Weapons? We get swords and stuff?" Vai looked up at him expectantly.

_Nooo, he didn't just say that._

_Shut up._ She looked around again, seeing if she really knew anyone there. Uh... nope.

"But when this war ends, and we go back, will our family and friends remember us? We'd have been dead for a while.."


----------



## Mad MOAI (Mar 13, 2009)

"Can we go back as anything we want?" It was a calm question from Sari. He knew being killed to fight in a war like this was probably a bad idea, but he set that aside for now. He had lots of questions to ask once the chance came.


----------



## Elfin (Mar 13, 2009)

That sounded.. okay. Weapons..? Mostly, Noel was just trying to convince herself that this wouldn't be so bad, because she would completely lose it otherwise. She had a sudden thought and brightened.
"So.. if they die in the meantime, then they come here and it's okay, and if they don't we can go home and not much changes. Okay.."
_Assuming we win. Hey, did he just say the Creator's a girl? Sweet!_


----------



## Thorne (Mar 13, 2009)

((Lack of posts is lacking))

Alec hadn't said a single word, he was busy thinking about what would happen, that and listening to the angel. "_Weapons? I don't like weapons, and I can't fight_" He told himself. "_And if we win this war, what will I do? What will happen if we lose? There's a lot I don't know currently_"


----------



## Gakidou (Mar 13, 2009)

Chel blinked, _ Weapons? Did he just say...Weapons?_ Chel allowed herself a small smile. he had always wanted something more exciting in her life hadn't she? But...she wanted her family to know that she was okay...she stared down at her hands, which tightened into fists as a pang of longing swept over her.

((Sorry for the lame post...I'm brain-dead... -_-;; Ah-ha ha...))


----------



## Arcanine (Mar 14, 2009)

"Weapons?" Augen asked out loud. "You wouldn't mind elaborating, would you?"


----------



## allitersonance (Mar 14, 2009)

Egon just nodded - go back to normal when this was over, just like he thought. It was still ... bad ... to have killed them on purpose and not tell anybody, but at least they'd get to go back. As a hero, even!

And they were getting weapons, too. Since all of the problems with being killed, to Egon, seemed to be fixed, he was starting to get eager to learn more about the weapons. Some of the other people here were asking about the weapons too, so he just added his stare to theirs to pressure the angel into answering their questions.


----------



## Sylph (Mar 14, 2009)

Ryan looks away from the angel and glares at the white wall to his left.

"New lives...does that mean we'll be going back to our families, or are we just going to be reborn into another. Leaving everyone we care about and love behind."

He then looks to the ceiling, his heart aching as he thinks of his mother and little sister alone and crying. His curls his fingers into a fist, glaring at the ceiling even more.

_I'll never see them again...all because I was killed for their war..._

He looks back at the Angel, standing from his chair.

"How do we summon these weapons. You may as well tell us since you don't really care about our old lives and those we care for. Not like you ever had a family that depended on you"

He crosses his arms, his brown hair falling over his golden eyes.

"Show us so we can fight this stupid war. The sooner it's over, the sooner I can return to Earth...even if it means I'll never remember my mother and little sister again...the only family I had left"


----------



## Coloursfall (Mar 16, 2009)

Edward sighed.  He picked the massive blade of the dais and held it out before him, on hand gripping the handle and the other supporting the blade.  It had a serpent carved along the bottom of the huge blade, near the hilt, that seemed to be staring.  

"This is my blade.  You all have one of these powerful swords now, I just have to teach you how to summon them.  This isn't hard; just hold out your hands and channel all your energy into them, and the name of the blade will be known to you.  Then say it's name, and it will appear.  These swords are intelligent, so treat them well."  He said, smiling at them, but it was evident that he was rather exasperated.  

_'Very True.' _ Came a voice form the sword, sounding like the clang of steel on steel.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Mar 16, 2009)

Padraig gaped at Edward's sword, then tried to follow the angel's instructions. Holding his hands out in front of him, he moved all energy he could to them, something Padraig was pretty sure he couldn't do when he was alive, and then it appeared in his mind.
_Noble Claw_, it spelled out.
"Uhh, Noble Claw?", Padraig said, a bit unsure still.
It materialized in his hands. The blade's construction was simple, and the blade itself was thin compared to Edward's.
"Intelligent... you say?", Padraig asked nobody in particular.
"_Indeed I am._", the sword returned.
"This is some crazy stuff, alright...", Padraig said to himself, "This is what we've got to... fight this war with?"
"_Don't despair. I'm sure you'll make a fine warrior._", the blade assured.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Mar 16, 2009)

Mark listened to the winged angel guy talk. After he gave a rather _creepy _smile, Mark looked at his hands and tried to channel his energy into them, however _that_ worked. 

After a few moments, Mark's hands started to tingle, like they might if he sat on his hands or something. Then, without thinking about what he was doing, Mark opened his mouth and shouted, "Shortguard!"

Like magic, which it probably _was_, a short, light blue blade appeared in his right hand. Holding it by its dark blue hilt, Mark gazed at the two sapphires inlaid near the top of the hilt.

Mark whispered, "Hello?"
With a sound like two pieces of metal being drawn across one another, the blade whispered back, "_Yesss?"_

Mark jumped into the air a few feet, and then looked back at the sword.

"So you _can _talk!" he said, looking at Shortguard.

"Yesss, I can. I am... pleasssed to meet you, Mark. I think we wil do well together."


----------



## Gakidou (Mar 16, 2009)

Chel stared at the archangel for a moment before closing her eyes, feeling self-consious. Feeling energy flow toward her hand, no, both her hands, the name appeared in her mind.

"Driftwings..." She whispered and small twin mint-green daggers materialised in each hand.

_Hello._ both daggers murmured at once, their voices entwining into one sound. The daggers' voices sounded like a wind chime in a autumn breeze.


----------



## Elfin (Mar 16, 2009)

Noel obeyed and held out on hand, feeling a bit silly. She closed her eyes and focused as hard as she could on her hands. They started to tickle, like something soft was brushing against her fingertips. She whispered self-consciously,
"Angel's Feather.. Crap!"
She nearly toppled over from the sheer weight of the sword that magically appeared in her hands. It was huge! Two blades were twisted around each other, with intricate carvings all over and jewels.. whatever it was made of, it was heavy! How was she supposed to fight with this thing?!
_Oh, hello! Did I scare you? My apologies,_ a high-pitched, childish voice said. It sounded like it was barely keeping itself from laughing. Noel turned red, still fighting to keep from dropping it. This was insane!


----------



## Arcanine (Mar 16, 2009)

Augen was impressed with the sight of Edward's sword, and tried what he instructed. Even focusing at the max, he only caught a whisper of the name.

"BlazingMauler," he said, and a giant sword appeared on his hands, Augen almost dropping it. _How am I supposed to even raise this monster?_

_"Well, if you don't like me you can just get lost,"_ the sword said angrily in his mind.

"Sorry, but you have to agree BlazingMauler isn't a normal name for an angel's sword. I'm Augen, and I hope we can work together," Augen replyed, trying to make up with his new partner.

_"Yes, I will demand some respect if you want to work with me,"_ BlazingMauler answered, making Augen realize it was important not to get on the weapon's bad side.


----------



## Sylph (Mar 26, 2009)

Ryan turns away from the angel and looks hard at the wall, glaring at nothing in particular. He was still angry at being taken from his family for their war, leaving his little sister and mother alone without a man of the house to lean on.

_I can't accept this...but I can do what must be done...so I may insure my family safety on earth._

He holds out his hand and concentrates all his energy into his hand, his heart echoing in his head. Voices surround him, all sounding like his class until finally a single voice speaks to him.

"CreedWing"

From his hand, the blade appears in his outstretched hand. The blade curls out from the hilt that end in two blades. One blade is short, the other longer and curved. Over the hilt, the sword continues half way down along his arm. On the side of the blade, the name CreedWing looks to be scratched in by a knife.

Ryan lifts the sword and studies it, placing his other hand on it's side.

"...interesting..."

_Thank you. I'm glad you approve of me._

Ryan tilts his head, recognizing the voice as the one that told him the name. The voice sounded deep and important, a tone of command and justice.

"You...sound like a Judge..."

_Well...I am part of you. You have a strong sense of right and wrong, a good sense justice._

Ryan nods slowly, finding the whole experience odd.

"So...we now have talking swords...how is that going to win your war. Are we going to talk them to death"

He glance over his shoulder and looks at the angel.

"Well. You never answered my question about when we return to Earth. Will we return to our old lives, or will we never see our families again"


----------



## Mad MOAI (Mar 27, 2009)

Sari took a deep breath. This would probably be a bit foolish-looking. 

He focused only on the dry palms of his hands, and let his own energy flow through his arms. A voice swept through his head like a zephyr opening a barn gate.

"ScarletTalon."

Fortunately both his hands were grasping the golden hilt of the sword. The dangerous curve looked infinitely sharp as if it could slice apart the world.

_Scarlet talons strike the night with red streaking the clouds. Welcome to wonderworld, my whatchaness._

"Who said that?" asked Sari, but his eyes were focused on the dangerous, claw-like sword that he held in his hand. It sounded masculine, the same one that had told him the name of the sword, but at the same time it had no sound.

_"Are you some sort of clown?"_ the dead man thought, still looking at ScarletTalon.

_Nah, call me Scarlet. I get a bit silly sometimes, but love is stronger than hate. It has been proved many times over._

Sari was rather surprised that his own weapon could read his thoughts, but at the same time it was rather expected.

_"Why couldn't I have gotten a pike?"

Why couldn't I have *been* a pike? With a spear's reach and an axe's strength, I would be a formidable weapon._

Sari rolled his eyes and knew that Scarlet would do the same thing.


----------



## Dragon (Mar 27, 2009)

Vai sighed, and looked at her hands.

"Uh. StormWinds?" A pair of daggers dropped from the air, and she blinked in surprise. "Where.." 

_Don't look around like that, it makes you look stupid._ A pair of voices, one more masculine, and the other feminine.. spoke in her head. Vai looked down at the pair of daggers. 

_Uh, excuse me?_

_Yes, I talk,_ The two voices said at the same time. _I am StormWinds, one.. soul in these forms._ On a closer look, Vai could slightly tell the feminine voice came from the slightly darker dagger, and the male voice from the lighter.

_Well, it's nice to meet you..?_ Vai bounced the daggers in her hands, testing their weight.


----------



## Coloursfall (Mar 27, 2009)

"Very good, all of you." Edward said, placing the sword back on his pedestal. "Now you can command your sword - just tell it to, and it will take the form of a small piece of jewelery that you can wear on your person at all times.  It will be your friend and teacher - these swords are wiser than their bearers, I have found."

Edward turned and frowned at Ryan, letting out a sharp breath from his nose.

"New lives and families will be given to you.  If you like, The Creator will allow you to remember your previous lives.  Now, getting away from the questions about that..."  he snorted, spreading his wings.  "Your wings. The first time they appear will be painful - they will tear from your shoulder blades, so brace yourselves."

He held out one hand and mumbled something in a low voice.

"They will emerge now.  Be ready."


----------



## allitersonance (Mar 27, 2009)

Egon's face scrunched up as he focused on his hand, which he held out in front of him, slightly curled as if holding something invisible. It wasn't surprising that they'd do something magical like this; it was pretty much what he'd expect. So, energy. He closed his eyes, trying to feel it, finding the source - again, unsurprisingly - in his chest. Then he concentrated on moving it to his arm, and felt the warm rush of energy through his blood and into his hand.

"_Flowing Blood_," he said, opening his eyes, and watched as the air shimmered in his hand. Then a short dagger appeared in his hand. Egon looked at it, turning it around. The handle, an uglyish dull grey cylinder, was just long enough to hold with two hands. There was writing on the handle: Cut Free. The blade was much shinier, and there wasn't one of those cross-bar things that he knew was supposed to protect his hand.

"Um," he said, "did I do it wrong? It's kind of small."

_Creator,_ he heard in his head, _did I do something to displease you? To have such a wielder... well, he's kind of small._

"_I'm_ not small!" he protested. "_You_ are! I wanted a sword, not a knife!"

"Very good, all of you," the angel said, and Egon looked up at him. "Now you can command your sword"--

"Ha," Egon whispered to the blade.

--"just tell it to, and it will take the form of a small piece of jewelery that you can wear on your person at all times. It will be your friend and teacher - these swords are wiser than their bearers, I have found."

_Ha_, the sword whispered back, although Egon suspected nobody else could hear it anyway.

"New lives and families will be given to you," the angel said, probably answering a question Egon hadn't been paying attention to. "If you like, The Creator will allow you to remember your previous lives."

Egon had a feeling that something was wrong with that, but the angel continued before Egon could really think about it:

"Now," the angel said, "getting away from the questions about that... your wings. The first time they appear will be painful - they will tear from your shoulder blades, so brace yourselves." He stretched out his hand toward them, and Egon had a sinking feeling.

_Take off your shirt,_ the knife suggested. Egon looked down at it. _Well, fine then. Don't._

"They will emerge now," the angel said.  "Be ready."     

Then Egon's eyes widened and the knife clattered on the ground as he scrambled to remove the shirt, pulling it over his head. It was then that a searing pain tore through his shoulders, and Egon screamed, losing his balance and falling forward - onto the knife. Except the knife wasn't there any more, it was off to the side, and as the shirt slid down, it was trapped over Egon's head by something sticking out of Egon's shoulders.

Shuddering and gasping, Egon weakly lifted an arm and removed the shirt from him completely, watching it fall to the floor just under his head. It looked conveniently like a pillow, especially since he didn't think his shivering arms and legs could support him, even all together. Sweat trickled down his face and back, and Egon collapsed onto the floor.

His wings still _stung_, and there was liquid coming from his eyes too. He wiped it away and looked back at his new wings.

He thought they'd be pure white and spotless, or else black. Or maybe other cool colours, with a pretty pattern on them.

He didn't expect them to be stained with red. Or dripping.


----------



## Sylph (Mar 27, 2009)

_Heartless bastard. He has no idea what it's like to have your mother and younger sibling depending on you!_

_Calm down. He knows far more than you think...don't judge without of all the details of the case at hand._

Ryan lets out a sigh, looking down at the sword in his hand. He could tell that the blade had insight, but he still felt cheated.

Then he lets out a piercing cry.

He hunches over, dropping the sword and dropping to his knees. He grabs his arms and cringes as twin bulges on the back of his shoulders burst into wings. Blood drips from the trips of the wings and from the open wound on his back. The blood from his shoulders trickle down his back, warming his skin.

_Are you alright? You sound to be in pain_

"Am I Ok?! Wing just burst out of my back you moron!"

_Tut tut. I'm wiser than you. Try to remember that, Ryan._

"So wise. Yet can't realize that it is painful to have wings burst from your body."


----------



## Dragon (Mar 27, 2009)

_Alright, want to turn into a-_ Vai almost screamed as she felt something like a bone splitting in her back, and growing, in hyper speed. She fell to her knees, breathing heavily, when her shirt and jacket ripped, sending another pulse of pain down her arms. _Oh shiii- StormWinds?_ Vai looked for her daggers weakly, and saw they were off to her side as a pair of bracelets. 

_Okay-_ She yelled again when the cuts on her back started to demand attention too. Vai felt for her wings, and changed her mind when they gave her pins and needles all over her arms and back. She looked over her shoulder at the mess of dark feathers and blood and winced.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Mar 27, 2009)

"So becoming dead is hard?" Sari looked rather confounded.

_Apparently so._

That was when Sari felt like he had fallen over onto his back from twenty feet upwards. He started leaning that way, but the sheer pain of what he only knew as broken bones caused him to cough and fall to his knees. Something was coming up out of his back. And then he felt as if something had either loosened or tightened, and as if a warm blanket was wrapping around his shoulders and upper back. It felt nice.

_Well that was awkward,_ he thought, trying to keep it inside his mind so that Scarlet wouldn't hear.

Wait.

_"Scarlet? Where are you?"_

He looked at the back of his right hand nervously, and a black ring had somehow positioned itself around his index finger. Somehow he knew that was his sword.

Sari glanced to his left, and a couple of dusk-black feathers had fallen to the ground. Glancing upwards to the source, he glimpsed a pair of large wings outstretched, and then folding at his sides and back like a raven's.


----------



## Elfin (Mar 27, 2009)

"WHAT?! You murder and us and we don't even getting our f***ing families back?! You sick b-"
Noel yelped suddenly and collapsed to her hands and knees. Her shoulders were on fire, like somebody was stabbing them. There was a crack and she gasped in pain again, almost to the point of tears. Was that her shoulder blades _breaking?!_ She felt the skin on her shoulders rip open and start tingling.
_Shhh.. it's okay. Everyone gets through this. You will too. It's worth it._
She looked down dizzily. A new bracelet was now around her wrist, glittering with jewels. Well.
After a while, the pain passed, leaving only an odd tickling sensation all along her back. Standing up, she reached behind her and felt something very, very soft. Feathers! She had angel wings! Noel studied them, feeling a little better in general. They were beautiful; soft, downy cream-colored feathers, wings reaching down to her ankles, marred only by the blood covering them where her wings met her shoulder blades. Incredible! She experimentally tried unfolding them, holding them out as well as her arms. Her wing tips reached slightly past her fingertips. She folded them again, her new angel wings tucked tightly against her back. So.. she was an angel. Did they get halos?
_Well? How is it?_
Noel shook her head.
_Not worth being kidnapped. Not even you, quite frankly._
The's sword/bracelet's demeanor changed instantly, now sounding cross.
_Be quiet. The Creator's plans are beyond what you see now._


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Mar 27, 2009)

Looking around, Mark saw people keeling over, wings sprouting bloodily out of their backs.

Backing up slowly, Mark muttered in a frightened voice,"Oh, no. That's not gonna-"

Falling to the ground, Mark mentally screamed as the worst pain he had ever felt shot through his shoulders.

Mark had never broken a bone, or even stayed in a hospital, so this was like nothing he had ever experienced. A rustling sound would have filled his ears, had he been in any state to hear it. Sweat pouring down his brow, Mark slowly stood up and gingerly removed his shirt, careful not to rustle the bluish wings now sticking out from his shoulders.

Looking around, he noticed a dark blue cross with a cople of sapphires inlaid on it, laying on the ground. 

Grabbing it by its light blue chain, Mark lifted it to eye-level and said,"Hey, Shortguard..."


----------



## Arcanine (Mar 28, 2009)

Everyone had wing sprouting from their backs, and screaming in pain. Augen prepared himself for the same treatment. He finally felt his shoulders shake and the flesh ripping apart, as his wings sprouted from the shoulder blades, spilling blood all over the near ground. Through the tears on his eyes, Augen saw a blur of movement, and an almost unsupportable heat on the newly-made wound. Augen made an effort not to scream.

_"Calm down, breathe a bit. I'm just closing the wound,"_ BlazingMauler said on his head, in a surprisingly calming voice.


----------

